# Chicken power



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bop/6018247842.html

Seems kinda pricey but I don't know my chickens?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2017)

buk, buk, buk, buk-kaaaw!


----------



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

Ben din din din din din braaaapt


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 8, 2017)

kreika said:


> Ben din din din din din braaaapt



Awesome 2-stroke impersonation!


----------



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Awesome 2-stroke impersonation!




Lol thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>




Lol. Epic I totally remember that as a kid. I just entered Mr Peabody and Shermans way back machine.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 8, 2017)

I searched eBay for Chicken Power Bicycle and this came up.......


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2017)

IngoMike said:


> View attachment 433183
> I searched eBay for Chicken Power Bicycle and this came up.......




That's definitely a good size Cock, but how does he steer it?


----------



## kreika (Mar 8, 2017)

bricycle said:


> That's definitely a good size Cock, but how does he steer it?




You need to ask? Lol


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2017)

That cock is coming too fast.


----------



## kreika (Mar 13, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> That cock is coming too fast.




That's what she said......doh.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2017)

And with "no hands" Ha.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)

kreika said:


> That's what she said......doh.



OH!!!


Bikermaniac said:


> And with "no hands" Ha.



OH!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 14, 2017)

I was referring to the cock on the IngoMike picture. You guys really have a dirty mind.


----------



## kreika (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey I was talkin about a cock speeding on a bike. Dirty minds, no such thing around here.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 14, 2017)

Can I drop a Giggity right here? Sorry had to quote Family Guy on this one


----------

